# اللهجة المصرية : يا حبة عيني



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


ما معنى هذا التعبير 
يا حبة عيني 

نسمعها كثير في السيما المصرية


----------



## akhooha

يا حَبِّة عيني = يا حَدَقَة عيني بمعنى "يا حبيبي"٠


----------



## إسكندراني

لا معنى معين لها حسب علمي، فقط أسلوب إبداء لمعزة المخاطب لدى المتكلم وعادة تكون من المرئ لزوجه أو ولده


----------



## A doctor

مشكووورين يا جدعان


----------

